# Help please with buttercup



## lovelylacie (Jan 26, 2014)

okay okay I need some help. My goat...Buttercup I do not have a due date for her..but her udder is full, her ligs GONE I've even had my bf check since I figured I was crazy. lol last night they felt soft but today I can't feel them a all. She has green goo hanging out of her vulca(not much) and her back end/udder/tail is very wet(I have NO clue why) but other than her ligs being compleltly gone she is not showing any signs of labor..what gives?:crazy:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pic? How wet...does it seem like pee or wetter than that? Just around her vulva area wet or like her whole rear end down her legs and all? I would be concerned right now that her water has broke and she isn't in labor...If it just seems like a bit of fluid then I'd be keeping a very close eye as it sounds like she is CLOSE. If it is a LOT of wet, then you need to check if she's dilated and maybe even get a vet?


----------



## lovelylacie (Jan 26, 2014)

this is her a few mins ago.​


----------



## lovelylacie (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know If you can tell but she is all wet back there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go in and see what is going on.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Absolutely get in and see what's going on. That looks like enough "wet" that her water has broke. She should be in labor...period. If you aren't comfortable doing it, get a vet


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Do we have an update?

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## lovelylacie (Jan 26, 2014)

Not much of an update, she had a creamy goo come out of her, more when I checked on her. Her kits are still gone but she's acting normal. I do believe it was her water since it didn't feel like water it felt slimy/stickyish. I checked inside her felt a wall nothing else



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she really isn't dilated, then it probably wasn't her water breaking. Do you know what you are feeling?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If it was her water you need to get her in. When water breaks they should be contracting and have kids within a short time. Can you see or feel babies moving?

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Update?

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------

